# 30 cc Homelite Back Pack Blower tank pressurizes!#$%^&*



## ineedabrew (May 1, 2007)

I have a 30 cc Homelite Backpacker. Good blower and I have used it for years. Recently I have had problems. Blower starts fine and runs for maybe 15 minutes and quits. Pressure is building up in the gas tank. When I remove the cap it literally spews gas. After relieving the pressure, I prime with the bulb choke and pull a few times to get her running again. I have no idea why pressure is building up in the tank. The cap works fine in allowing air to replace the removed fuel but why is pressure building up?? Help......its driving me nuts. Carb is clean as a whistle.....

Thanks.......


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

You've definitely got a tank vent that's plugged, if the vent is on the cap then you'll have to try and find a new vented gas cap. If that vent is not on the cap, you'll have to find it and inspect it. Sometimes they're attached to a short piece of hose that comes out of the tank. Most likely it's on the cap, though.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tank vents let air into the tank not out, a plugged tank vent would not cause excess pressure to build up in tank. Most all tanks will develop some pressure when running as heat radiated off of engine will warm the fuel tank and build some slight pressure. 

Pressure test your carburetor to see if the inlet valve is not holding, some pressure in the fuel tank should not cause your engine to die. If the inlet valve is not seating good the carburetor could be flooding and causing your problem, however since you state that you choke it to restart, I doubt the carburetor is flooding.

Check your spark immediately when it dies, the ignition module may be the cause of your engine stopping and may not be fuel related at all.

Best of Luck...


----------



## ineedabrew (May 1, 2007)

*??? Pressure test*

I don't want to sound like an idiot, but by pressure testing to you mean put slight compressed air on the intake to the carb and see if the float needle is holding the closed? I agree with your reasoning though....I was simply baffled why so much pressure is building in the tank. I expected a little under normal circumstances.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a special tool for checking, it's basically a small pump with a pressure gauge. I would not worry about that as I really don't think the pressure in the tank is whats causing your problem. 5 or 6 lbs of pressure in a sealed tank will shoot quite a stream of fuel out of a small fuel hose like the ones found on trimmers and blowers.


----------



## ineedabrew (May 1, 2007)

*Fixed the blower.....*

Hey there...thanks for the advice. I found another carb laying around and replaced the one on the blower. I replaced one of the internal membranes and the problem is gone. Must have been some kind of backflow of pressure like you were saying. Thanks.


----------

